# Good Housekeeping Article Circa 1955



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

No offence to anyone who lives by these rules....or who wishes they do... but THAT WOULD BE THE DAY!

Enjoy... greet him with a warm drink.... (&*#%#( the warm drink... get it yourself! lol


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Darn! How can I make this bigger? HELP this is soooo funny, you all have to read it!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

this sucks, who wants me to email it to them?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Have seen this in the past via e-mail. Funny as all get out by today's standards. Just checked my files. Do not have it... cleaned out not too long ago. Sorry.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here ya' go, Hellrazor... This is good for a laugh (if you can stomach it)!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks that is sooo it!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

and that was very true for that time frame


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I guess I'm old fashioned a bit but since I don't work, I DO alot of those things anyway. But I'll be damned if he's gonna go out all night and I won't say anything! Or take off his shoes, or make him a drink, or dust before he walks in the door, or make it completely quiet and calm, or light a fire...hell without a fireplace, lighting a fire in the house would probably make him a bit ore stressed when he pulls up and sees the firetrucks out front! LOL. Great article...thanks for sharing. I'll be sure to share with hubby when he gets home...see what he thinks of that whole idea!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, why can't you women be more like that?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Trish at first it sounded like you did do all these things..LOL you sound pretty much the same as us...

I think to an extent though, if someone stays home (guy or girl or girl or guy - depending on your orientation) they should do some of this stuff - not the over the top stuff, but if both parties are working then everything at the home should be 50/50 too.

IMHO


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Watch it FE!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hellrazor..when we were both working, HE did all the laundry, half the cooking, and alot of the cleaning. Bus since I'm home, and his job is a bit stressful, I like to have everything done before he gets home so he can relax. But I'll be damned if I'm going to wear pearls, skirts and high heels just to scrub kitchen floors! I do draw the line though at some of that crap. Hell, if my kids were still younger I'd go roll them in the dirt just before he got home and then say "See what I have to put up with here all day" LOL. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones too because he doesn't care that the house isnt perfect or if we have soup and sandwiches for dinner, especially this time of year. He knows that once I start working on building, painting, corpsing, etc, I lose all track of time and he's pretty much on his own. That is, until Vlad comes down here and starts causing trouble, making me cook full meals for him just because he came down to help build something! But, if you've ever met him, you know those sad puppy dog eyes get to ya everytime..hehehe.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good one, Trishanne!!!!! Stay away from the fireplace!!! Even though I work I do some of the things on the list tooo. The one thing I definitely agree with is holding off the complaints and problems until you've been in the door at least 1/2 hour.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

See...the key is training your man to be a little more Gay and happy to see you....that's when things get fun!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> (&*#%#( the warm drink... get it yourself! lol


Hmmmmm, I wonder why divorce rates are so high these days, lol


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Good lord. Is that really a magazine article from the 50's? I know how things were supposed to be 50 years ago, but some of that seems like it would be over the top even then. I can't imagine being a woman reading that, nodding my head, and thinking following those steps would be the key to self improvement. I wonder if women 50 years from now will read our old magazines and think, wow, men actually went to work back then. We all know women will rule the world soon


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wait what! You mean a woman does more or should do more than come home kick off shoes in middle of room hang siute jacket on banister eat in the living room (not puting any dishes in sink) and complain that dinner isnt ready or enough. HELP what am i doing wronge??????


----------

